# 27 Ton Troy-Bilt splitter - Changing the Hydraulic Filter



## fire_man (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm sure this is not rocket science, but I just don't want to wreck anything. When I replace the Filter on my Splitter, it looks like its gonna dump a bunch of Hydraulic oil out because there is a large Fluid Hose above the level of the filter which is going to naturally drain out. Do I change the filter and then overfill the reservoir, then pull oil through the pump by pulling on the starter rope  a few times with the engine switch off? I read you can wreck the pump if you run it with no oil. What is the correct procedure? Thanks to anyone for tips, its my first filter change - BTW its a great splitter.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 14, 2010)

I just put the new one on add a quart of fulid and fired it up! I have the same splitter.


----------



## kevin j (Apr 14, 2010)

small tank, just tilt up the splitter to get oil level below filter and change it. 
on return side, air will self purge.

If it is a large tank, put a shop vac on the breather or fill port. the vac will minimize leaking when pumps or filters are changed. done that many times on bigger 400-500 gallon tanks. 

kcj


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 14, 2010)

Troy built splitters should have the oil filter on the return line so there should be no reason to bleed the air.  As was mentioned, tilt the splitter so the filter is higher and very little oil should be lost.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 14, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Troy built splitters should have the oil filter on the return line so there should be no reason to bleed the air.  As was mentioned, tilt the splitter so the filter is higher and very little oil should be lost.



good idea but I didnt lose any with out tilt..


----------

